
Stewart Butterfield's (Flickr) resignation letter - raghus
http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgelee/2591733435/sizes/o/
======
icey
No, this is Stewart Butterfield's Yahoo! resignation letter, inexplicably
posted as an image on Flickr.

~~~
raghus
I meant to say "of Flickr" when I said "Flickr"

